# iSimple or Dice Ipod Interface Kit



## gmb2000 (Mar 8, 2004)

I need some good feedback on which kit to buy.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

well, what type of system do you have? Business CD? Navigation? what is your source? iPhone? old iPod? What is your budget? What features do you want?

More info would help people make recommendations...


----------



## gmb2000 (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a 2001 325i sedan with fold down rear seats. I have a business cd. I have no NAV or Cd changer. I was just wondering what is the difference between the two kits. I can install it myself. Im pretty handy like that.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

what is your source? iPhone? old iPod? This matters because most work like crap with an iPhone

What features do you want?

Here's a video showing Dice's functionality:


----------



## gmb2000 (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a iPhone 3G, an iTouch and a old style 40gb ipod.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gmb2000 said:


> I have a iPhone 3G, an iTouch and a old style 40gb ipod.


This is the kit you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621

The DICE iPod Kit will integrate perfectly with your BMW and offer steering wheel control as well as ID3 text and charging of your iPod. Full CD Quality can be expected after installation. There's even an integrated AUX port for other devices.

New features of DICE SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration kit include:

- Direct integrated connection, without the need for FM transmitters or cassette adapters
- Full Text Display on your factory radio or Navigation screen
- Full control of your iPod via the radio buttons while in play
- Browse by Individual Song
- Browse by Individual Playlist
- Browse by Individual Albums
- Source Selector w/ Integrated AUX input
- Album Selection
- Full charging mode for iPods through included dock connector

The kit will come with everything needed w/ the docking cable. The iPod can be safely stored away in the glove compartment for 100% stealth installation and accessed completely from the steering wheel controls. The DICE comes with a 15-foot cable length to reach anywhere in the vehicle you like. We have tutorials at the following links:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## gunot290 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Me!*

I have a BMW 330xi with the premium package which includes the harmon kardon sound system and the Navigation. What integration kit would you prefer for me?


tom @ eas said:


> This is the kit you need:
> 
> *DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
> http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621
> ...


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

gunot290 said:


> I have a BMW 330xi with the premium package which includes the harmon kardon sound system and the Navigation. What integration kit would you prefer for me?


You have OEM Nav? I would highly recommend you do NOT buy a Dice kit. The Intravee II is what you want. Its more expensive, but its not even close when you compare features, functionality and reliability of the two.

http://www.bimmernav.com/store/catalog/bmw-intravee-ii-bmw-to-alpine-ainet-module-item-166.html

watch this video comparing the features:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTG22HWPZ5A&feature=player_embedded

and this is my DIY and review of the IV2:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=372995


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

gunot290 said:


> I have a BMW 330xi with the premium package which includes the harmon kardon sound system and the Navigation. What integration kit would you prefer for me?


Since you have NAV, you will need the trunk interface kit:

*DICE - SILVERLINE PRO iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621

Let me know if you should have any questions prior to purchasing and I will be happy to help.


----------



## Kiki2020 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Dice IPod Player BMW 3 Series*

I bought a dice system for my 2004 BMW 350 si and had a mechanic install it. This was five years, two dead batteries, two alternators, and finally a blown radio and navigatiion system ago. According to BMW, the Dice was causing the radio to drain the battery straight from the alternator or something. Before they removed it, I would have to jump start my car if I didn't drive it for three days. They took it out and now I can leave my car for weeks without needing a jump. Expensive mistake, but so happy to finally have the answer.


----------



## nrsource19 (Jan 18, 2015)

Crux Interfacing Solutions has the following OE style that seem to fit:
http://cruxinterfacing.com/products/BEEBM-45Q/index.html
OR
http://cruxinterfacing.com/products/BEEBM-45R/index.html


----------

